# jerome baker designs



## djmadigon (Aug 1, 2013)

hi, im new to this forum. i used to use another forum daily for a few years while growing, but now i cant get on that site, i think its having tech probs. anyway, i have an original jbd bong from before it was shut down and the name was sold to another co. it was used maybe 3 times when first purchased july 2002 for $420 then cleaned immaculately and placed in a glass display case. i saw a few months ago somebody sold an original jbd with much less artwork for about $1000 and was wondering how much mine was worth. i cant even ballpark figure this thing cuz i cant find any other jbd originals that havent broken and the guy at the headshop near my house told me to hold onto it and love it like a first born child. but i have no use for it and since the wifes gonna be having a real first born soon, id prefer it be out of my house so i need a price to post on craigslist. any help would be appreciated. it still has original box and sticker on the top showing year it was made, so i know its an original jbd from before going out of business. i had to resize pics to fit in here, but i have full size images i can email. also i can take pic of box and display case, but i dont think htats gonnna help tell me how much its worth. thanks

ps- top to bottom, its almost 28 inches and the sticker on top of neck says jbd 2002


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2013)

welcome to the passion...Im not sure the value of your glass...They loook very nice..Hope to see you around the boards

:48:


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2013)

Not sure there are many glass appraisers here....welcome to MP.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Not sure there are many glass appraisers here....welcome to MP.




only one I known here was..*meds4me*...but hes no longer :cry:..I got some real nice work from him as well..


----------

